# Irritable Bowl Disorder in Poodles?



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I referred to this in the thread I started on Poodle Food about digestive enzymes, but since it was about the breed in general, I wanted to move this particular question to the breed health section.

Fozzie has been holding steady weight, but he is still underweight. My vet is concerned about malabsorption and in the discussion about symptoms, etc, she mentioned she alone has known 5 black minis in her lifetime who all had irritable bowel disorder. 

As it turns out, we both think he doesn't have IBD since he doesn't have diarrhea or vomiting regularly. But I thought it was fascinating and I told her I'd mention it here and see if others had seen the same pattern or whether it was just a statistical anomaly.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

IBS is kind of a catch all for abdo issues that don't fall under any other diagnosis. There are huge variations within the IBS diagnosis too. Usually characterized by diarrhea and constipation with pain from gas. Nausea and vomiting does happen during a really bad episode. Though not the most common symptom. It is not something that will make anything lose weight. You'd think it would. I've had IBS for over 10 years starting with food poisoning that made my GI tract really sensitive. I also work as a paramedic in the hospitals so have had tons of patients with IBS, colitis and crohn's. I have shared notes with patients Dr's and research. It's kinda my specialty. 

This doesn't sound like IBS. He wouldn't have weight issues. I'm not sure if dogs suffer from celiac disease but that might be a thought. So many doctors diagnose IBS only because the testing doesn't put them in any other category. Stress is the biggest factor with IBS. It can cause an 'episode'. What kind of symptoms does your mini have? I've got tons of info in my noodle about this subject if I can help at all. Natural remedies and such too. But to be fair it's people based not canine.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you referring to Irritable Bowel Syndrome or Inflammatory Bowel Disease? Two completely separate issues, one being a relatively harmless, functional disorder while the other is actually damaging long term to the body.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

You are totally right CM. IBS is much more common and I assumed that's what the OP meant. But you know what they say about assuming!


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> Are you referring to Irritable Bowel Syndrome or Inflammatory Bowel Disease? Two completely separate issues, one being a relatively harmless, functional disorder while the other is actually damaging long term to the body.


My last poodle Shana had IBD. She was on prendisone her entire life, special diet, has very sensitive to anything no fertilizer/treatment the lawn, interceptor for HW and no flea protection. She also survived 3 bouts with pancreatitis. She lived to 14 but had medical issues her whole life.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

sschoe2 said:


> My last poodle Shana had IBD. She was on prendisone her entire life, special diet, has very sensitive to anything no fertilizer/treatment the lawn, interceptor for HW and no flea protection. She also survived 3 bouts with pancreatitis. She lived to 14 but had medical issues her whole life.


There are different levels of severity with IBD. Humans can have IBD too and in its most severe form, parts of the intestine can have to be removed. IBD is considered an autoimmune disease where the immune system actually attacks the body. IBS is a "functional" disorder (meaning the immune system and body are functioning perfectly normal and not causing damage, yet they are functioning differently than what is commonly seen.)

Having to be on prednisone for life is not desirable! So sorry your Shana had to go through that.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

FozziesMom said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I referred to this in the thread I started on Poodle Food about digestive enzymes, but since it was about the breed in general, I wanted to move this particular question to the breed health section.
> 
> ...


Hello, FozziesMom: 
Has your vet tested Fozzie for Celiac Disease? I ask because malabsorption and failure to thrive are symptoms of CD. (I have CD and was diagnosed over 10 years ago.) In CD, the lining (or "villi") of the small intestine is damaged to the point that nutrients aren't absorbed. Celiac sufferers can have diarrhea, constipation or no GI symptoms at all. 

There are many links on the topic, but here are a handful: 
Signs & Symptoms of Celiac Disease in Dogs | eHow.com
Celiac Disease in Dogs | Benefits of Grain Free Dog Food | The Honest Kitchen
Canine Celiac Disease | DailyPuppy.com
The Symptoms,Cause,Treatments of Celiac Disease in Dogs - Dogs - Dog Information
Gluten and Toxins in Pet Foods: Are they Poisoning Your Pets? By Jefferson Adams

Good luck and keep us posted on Fozzie's progress!


----------

